
Dr. Carla Hayden Nominated for Librarian of Congress - jobu
https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2016/02/24/meet-president-obamas-nominee-librarian-congress
======
jobu
There doesn't seem to be any information about her views on Copyright or the
DMCA, but she's definitely been a vocal proponent of privacy rights:

 _As ALA President in 2003-2004, Dr. Hayden was vocal in her public opposition
to the Patriot Act, leading a battle for the protections of library users '
privacy._
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carla_Hayden](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carla_Hayden))

